# *Edited*



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Again, glitter and fairies and marshmellow ice-cream!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

delete


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

delete


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Mines with "Vash the Stampede" out of the anime: "Trigun". 










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vash_the_Stampede


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

(Those're some great shoes...)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

delete


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Cloverstone said:


> Fantasy life is too easy, reality is not.


That's why I prefer a balance between them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

And what when death comes? will we still have reality then?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe in myself... as i _know_ myself to be real.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Do I truly have a balance between them ... then?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

delete


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Depends how you view the word "balance"... I have a balance between DR/DP and fantasy... I haven't tasted reality "yet"... that alone is something worth waiting for.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

;-)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

delete


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

delete


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Cloverstone said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't tasted reality "yet"... that alone is something worth waiting for.
> ...


At the moment I?m Pinokyo? I want to be human? I want to be able to feel love for people and for them to love me back. I ?Will? not give up? this DR/DP will become a gift in the end? I will use it as it has used me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

> I ?Will? not give up? this DR/DP will become a gift in the end? I will use it as it has used me.


AMEN to that!

Greg


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

FOOKIN BARREL ROOOOOLLLLL TIME PAL! *High five!"  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

*Cloverstone: *We?re able to see two worlds? I see that as a bonus. After we have recovered? lets respect the life we?ve been giving back? and use it to better ourselves and others?


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

;-)


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

miss_starling said:


> I starting writing a screenplay called "The Protagonist's Flan".
> 
> It was about a young man, but he was a very different character. He was a young man just starting his vocation as a Curat. I haven't seen the Da Vinci Code, but it was going to be about crime, a thriller if you like. The young man, his name was David after the sculpture, had to work undercover. It was sort of against his principles because he was a genuine clergiman. He was forced into the position of helping crack a crime ring, who were closely linked to a terrorist group in Africa. He had been allocated an undercover FBI agent to help with this, she would bring him apple strudel, but he didn't much appreicate the sentiment considering how serious a position he was in. At the first service he conducted, he had to wear some gadgetry....the criminals were literally at work inside the church walls you see. It made him very nervous. But an old priest was there for him, always encouraging him. The only problem was that the old man, apparently, didn't know about what was going on. Although there is a sort of suggestion that the old man knows a lot more than is assumed.


I'm writing a couple of screenplays, but haven't had the chance to critique anyone elses, not outside of a film makers forum anyway, would you want to e-mail a copy?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dissociation is a gift, but not because it is healthy.

(I believe
Dissociation is a statement of the individual's desire to overcome their circumstances and the restraints of their personality.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Cloverstone said:


> I would absolutely respect the life I was given back, without a doubt. I think your positive attitude on the subject is because you must believe that you will recover. I don't have that faith most of the time so it's hard to see the "bonus" at this point.


I know why I?m positive? I?ve accepted DR/DP? an.. and It doesn?t matter whether I recover or not? I feel myself breathing, seeing, hearing, tasting and touching? I?m living. You don?t need solid ?faith? you can have joy and happiness in your life and that would be enough.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

I actually agree with what you're saying about dissociation, Starling - but I don't think I'm dissociating, at least not with respect to the Protagonist question. (He hates me phrasing it that way.) If he were taking control of me or something, well, then I'd be worried.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Jonesky said:


> (He hates me phrasing it that way.)


He doesn't exist.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Jonesky said:
> 
> 
> > (He hates me phrasing it that way.)
> ...


Would you know if he did? I'm not saying he does, and I'm not saying he doesn't - I'm not God, so I don't get to decide what constitutes existence. But, seriously, how would you, or anyone else, really know?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Cloverstone said:


> I have accepted it too but it _does_ matter whether I recover or not. There's no option, I have to if I want my life back. I can't have joy or happiness until this is gone. I'm not content and I won't be as long as I'm in this world...never.


I think but I?m not totally sure? but I think my DR has deceased? humm.. maybe that?s why I?m feeling better?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Jonesky said:


> Would you know if he did? I'm not saying he does, and I'm not saying he doesn't - I'm not God, so I don't get to decide what constitutes existence. But, seriously, how would you, or anyone else, really know?


He exists within the matter which is your brain... of course you could bring him to life with pen and paper.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Cloverstone said:


> That would explain a lot...I'd be feeling better too. Hopefully it stays away for you.


As long as i keep taking my dogs for walk in the woods... i'll be great.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

delete


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> He exists within the matter which is your brain... of course you could bring him to life with pen and paper.


That's the idea. I don't think characters are any more unreal than anyone else, at least, if they're properly developed. I'd also go as far as to say that they don't become more real when being written, but I'd still like to someday write him. Except I can't seem to find a proper setting.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Here is a passage you wrote about Protagonist which implies that he has his own thoughts and feelings which are separate from your own. You go as far to speculate how he would feel, as opposed to say you know how he would feel. In doing this, you are regarding the information available to Protagonist as not being directly available to your mind.


Well, I suppose I could ask him how he'd feel, rather than speculate. The fact is, though, it takes a lot of time and energy to do that - I can't just respond with his answers right away. He's always here, but he's not always paying attention to things that're going on, and it takes some effort for me to question him directly. I guess I feel closer to him sometimes than others. When I write in the journal with him, I have a process for sort of "bringing him out" that includes drinking certain beverages and playing certain songs to, I guess, set the mood. Information available to him about day-to-day events is naturally available to me, because I'm the one experiences him, but as to his soul, and his personal thoughts and feelings, well, I only know what he'll share with me.



miss_starling said:


> The fact of the matter is that, when you write your journal, as you say, with him, you are in fact sitting on your own. Unless you regard Protagonist as some type of spiritual entity (which I am assuming you aren't, although you have not said you see him as a spirit guide) by logic, you must accept that the information you are receiving has it's origin in your own mind.


It's very possible that he is, indeed, a spirit guide. It's not a possibility I've discounted. I call him a soulbond now because I don't know enough about his history to say that he's definitely a spirit guide or some other kind of spiritual entity.



miss_starling said:


> Okay, I find this subject a little bit disturbing because it gets to the very core of what it is to be an individual with boundaries. I define myself as separate from you because I have my own mind and you have your own mind too. I have personal autonomy and that is what makes me separate and independent from you. When I breath in, when do oxygen molecules in the air become a part of me? I would argue that they are defined as a part of myself when they become used by my organism ie. when they enter cells in my lungs. Those molecules are part of me because they are within my organism and my body has its own mind, which is separate from the mind of other people, who also have their own minds, which again, reside in their bodies.


I tend to not privilage the concept of the body over the mind, or, indeed, the mind over the body, so it's easier for me to believe someone might exist without a body.



miss_starling said:


> If you want to experience yourself as a coherent whole you must believe in yourself as a coherent whole. That means that you have one centre, not only for volition, but for feelings, thoughts and everything else. Your body is a singular unit. It is not right to create divisions within it. It's not healthy.


The thing is, I do view myself as a coherent whole, but that whole doesn't include Protagonist. It includes him insofar as I may choose to interact with him, but not him as a whole.



miss_starling said:


> This is an interesting point. First of all, I didn't say "he" helped you. I believe you are helping yourself but you are spliting off the part of yourself that helps. This is also found in schizophrenia. It is not a healthful process and I wouldn't go there.


As I understand it, schizophrenics don't split off parts of their personality - it's entirely a different illness than DID, and I'm moderately sure I have neither. I worried for a bit when the DP started that I might be developing schizophrenia, but since I'm not hallucinating or anything, I doubt that's the case. I'm not sure exactly what you're saying is similar to schizophrenia, but would like to know.



miss_starling said:


> I am saying, if you are handling something on your own, why don't you be true to yourself and accept that? Why take the long detour of self-deceit and make things more complicated than they need to be?
> 
> And Jonesky, you have genuinely mis-interpreted what I meant by saying you are strong enough. My definition of strength is being able to feel pain and suffering in a truthful way and do what is necessary to try and find fulfillment in a healthy honest way. That is strength. Strength isn't the denial of the need for dependance on people. Strength is the acceptance of the need for dependance on people, but with the aspiration of being able to meet as many of your personal needs in a way that is independent and healthy.


I think I've already made it clear that I don't believe I'm deceiving myself, and maybe that's something we can just agree to disagree on. I didn't misinterpret your definition of strength; I was merely saying that irregardless of whether Protagonist is real or not, I still could be a strong person. I'm not necessarily saying I am, all of the time, though.



miss_starling said:


> This game that you call soulbonding is an elaborate escape from reality related to your ability to not find fulfillment in a healthy way. It doesn't make you bad. All it means is that you are a human being with needs. And that is okay. It is normal and healthy to have needs that require externals to be resolved. Just like you need to eat, you need to find friendship in people who are genuinely separate from yourself, not aspects of your own mind that you split off for the purpose.


The thing is, I feel genuinely fullfilled. I have plenty of friends whom you would consider real, and spend plenty of time with them. A few of them even have soulbonds themselves. If I were completely ignoring my "real" friends in favor of a soulbond, I could see a problem, just as if I were ignoring all my school friends in favor of internet friends, or vice versa. But I am not doing that. I have found fullfillment in both "externals" and soulbonds, and, as I've said, I don't privilage one over the other. And neither is a game.



miss_starling said:


> I'm sorry if what I write offends you. I'm not looking down on you in anyway, but write about it because I have been there myself.


I don't believe I said that anything you've said here offends me - if it did, I'd just stop responding. On the contrary, I find this very fascinating. I don't normally talk to non-soulbonders about my soulbonding, and it's an interesting conversation. I definitely am considering and thinking about your opinions, even if I think you have the wrong idea about us. The only time you offended me was in the Introductions forum when, after I casually mentioned I was a philosophy major, you went on a tangent about how philosophy majors don't truly understand health, which seemed, quite frankly, bizarre. A bit like saying truckers all smoke, or that all psychiatrists are cruel. In any case, I'm not offended now.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Re: dogs and woods...
What IS it about nature that tends to bring some of us out of the DP/DR? I've found that if I can get out, alone, in the woods for awhile, I sometimes snap out of it. Not all the time, but sometimes it works. I'm trying to develop a list of things that sometimes work for bringing me out of it. Meanwhile, my psychiatrist is trying to develop a list of things that bring me into it - triggers. Ultimately, we haven't really came across any triggers, and I'm beginning to suspect that it's an anxiety thing, but not tied to specific stimuli. I've heard about people who have panic attacks most nearly at random - maybe it's like that. Or maybe there is a trigger, but I haven't gotten to the point of noticing it yet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

There?s normality there for me? no future shock? and I love seeing the joy in my Jennie?s eyes =)



Cloverstone said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > As long as i keep taking my dogs for walk in the woods... i'll be great.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe the trees have some type of energy we can relate too, the air is also cool and fresh to breath? you can free your whole body and your eyes with the breeze flowing over yourself? all five of a person?s senses are being used for ?nature? and nature alone? nothing fake is around? all sincere and peaceful.



Jonesky said:


> Re: dogs and woods...
> What IS it about nature that tends to bring some of us out of the DP/DR? I've found that if I can get out, alone, in the woods for awhile, I sometimes snap out of it. Not all the time, but sometimes it works. I'm trying to develop a list of things that sometimes work for bringing me out of it. Meanwhile, my psychiatrist is trying to develop a list of things that bring me into it - triggers. Ultimately, we haven't really came across any triggers, and I'm beginning to suspect that it's an anxiety thing, but not tied to specific stimuli. I've heard about people who have panic attacks most nearly at random - maybe it's like that. Or maybe there is a trigger, but I haven't gotten to the point of noticing it yet.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

It all sounds like a recipe for disaster.
Bad idea, you are playing with fire!

Cam


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

delete


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

delete


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

delete


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Anyway, I think I have a tendency to towards this process. I have a semi-imaginary friend ie a character constructed from the little I know about a real person.
> 
> I am just keen to find out:





miss_starling said:


> - Why does a person do this?


This depends on what you think soulbonds are. If you think they're pre-existing spiritual entities, people do it because they have a need, desire, or curiousity to experience the unseen. If you believe that soulbonds are imaginary friends, then people do it to exercise their imagination in a way reminiscent of childlike wonder. If you're like me and take a more in-between perspective - that soulbonds are created by individuals, but become thoughtforms with lives of their own, then the reasons are a mixture of the two.



miss_starling said:


> - What can they gain?


Well, if soulbonds are actual, pre-existing spiritual entities, I suppose they could learn a lot from the soulbond. If any of the latter two possibilities are the case, they gain a new perspective, have discovered a new way of using their imagination, and an ability that most people don't use/acknowledge.



miss_starling said:


> - Which ways can a person use the imagination in a healthy way?


It isn't a matter of "which." No matter what grade school teachers will tell you, there are surprisingly few wrong ways to use one's imagination. I'm not saying that their aren't wrong ways, but that there are very few. There are infinite many ways of using one's imagination in a healthy manner - in fact, 99.9% of the time, imagination is always healthy. No list you or I could make could cover it. I also don't think it's up to us to decide what is healthy for others. Obviously, if they're using their imagination in a way that hurts someone, it wouldn't be healthy, but I cannot think of a scenario in which that could be the case.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Jonesky said:


> miss_starling said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see the harm in posing the possibility that all psychiatrists are cruel. It's a possibility that can be argued.
> ...


Did I say I had an opinion on the subject of whether psychiatrists are cruel or not? I don't believe I did.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

You don't know what I believe in until I make a statement about it.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Did I say I had an opinion on the subject of whether psychiatrists are cruel or not? I don't believe I did.


Astute observation! No, you didn't, and I didn't say you did (if you want to quote where I said you did, feel free.) You said that it could be "argued," and I said that no, quite frankly, it can't be argued. No matter how much you couch it in "well, it's my own deep subjective beliefs after many years of deep deep thought," stereotypes are still stereotypes, and they're still pretty stupid. I could be wrong though, after all, I'm too busy wearing black turtlenecks, drinking icky black coffee, and writing on napkins in cafes. ;-)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

All I'm asking you to do is to say what my stereotypes are. I promise you I won't be defensive if you show me evidence in what I have written that I am prejudiced.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Jonesky said:


> stereotypes are still stereotypes, and they're still pretty stupid.


"Takes one to know one" :wink: :lol:


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

delete


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

When it comes down to it, I'm interested in people and religous/higher purpose.

In the intro, when you wrote about philosophy without explaining it, I didn't see the benefit in that. I mean, if you speak in a way that is over peoples' heads, they can't converse on your level, can they?

Maybe you were just expressing a point, and self-expression is good even when people don't understand you. But it's even better when people do.

When you argue with people on their level, everyone involved can learn something. Then arguing isn't about bringing each other down, but raising awareness.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Jonesky said:


> or some related BS.


Do you mind refering to what I say as bullshit. If you don't like it can you argue over it in a non-personal way. Otherwise I'll just have to stop coming here. I'm not here to be personally attacked.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Jonesky said:


> I think at that point I asked you if you actually knew any philosophy majors.


Would I talk about philosophy students from a subjective point of view if I had never met any? Sorry, but it seemed to me that you asked me that as a personal attack, as if to invalidate my holding an opinion in the first place.

Again, if you want to argue about the subject in a logical way, bring it on.

I'm ready for it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Jonesky said:


> In the Introductions forum, I mentioned that I was a *philosophy major *and made a joke about how something like DP doesn't fit into an ordered


Ever considered a refund?

*Bows and says thanks to Greg*


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Jonesky said:


> In any case, I came here hoping someone might know something - not to listen to the same silliness I end up hearing every time I tell a townie I'm a philosophy major


Thanks for putting me down again.

And you say I have stereotypes! Hahahah.

I'm refering to the bit about "townies" as you call them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

miss_starling...


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Jonesky, do you know what is so funny about this discussion? It's the fact you cling onto your status as a philosophy student. I mean, if you don't believe in stereotypes, why do you do that????


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Jonesky said:
> 
> 
> > In any case, I came here hoping someone might know something - not to listen to the same silliness I end up hearing every time I tell a townie I'm a philosophy major
> ...


I didn't say all townies think like that. The ones I've met occasionally do. Others seem pretty nice. And no, I'm not putting you down. I'm just saying you're wrong in your opinion about philosophy majors, and that constitutes a stereotype. It's also worth noting that some people use the word townie to refer exclusively to someone who doesn't understand why they're going into liberal arts, as opposed to just someone from the town in general.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

delete


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Jonesky, do you know what is so funny about this discussion? It's the fact you cling onto your status as a philosophy student. I mean, if you don't believe in stereotypes, why do you do that????


Because there are a lot of stereotypes about liberal arts students, and philosophy students, and I'd kind of like to y'know, point out that they're stupid.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> When it comes down to it, I'm interested in people and religous/higher purpose.
> 
> In the intro, when you wrote about philosophy without explaining it, I didn't see the benefit in that. I mean, if you speak in a way that is over peoples' heads, they can't converse on your level, can they?
> 
> Maybe you were just expressing a point, and self-expression is good even when people don't understand you. But it's even better when people do.


It was an introduction post. If you didn't understand what I said about philosophy, or didn't find it interesting, or philosophy just wasn't your favorite thing, you're free to ignore it. In another post, I mentioned Star Trek. A lot of people probably aren't familiar with the ins and outs of that series to know what the "temporal paradox" is supposed to be. But, I didn't launch into a long summary of the series or try to explain it, because it was, quite frankly, incidental to my point.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Jonesky said:
> 
> 
> > or some related BS.
> ...


I wasn't being personal. Perjoratives are not by definition personal. If I'd said that you were BS, or that you were some other horrible thing, then I'd be getting personal. Here, I was only referred to your opinion - not you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Jonesky said:


> point out that they're stupid.


Upsetting a well liked member before you've settled down yourself... is stupid... "in some people's eye"...


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Jonesky said:
> 
> 
> > point out that they're stupid.
> ...


In terms of online forums, I never really bought into the idea that one should walk on eggshells for the first few posts, and if someone says something that I think is stupid, I'ma tell 'em. 'sides, I'm not exactly having the time of my life over here, and I've kind of stopped caring about getting people to like me. If they do, they do, if not, who cares? It isn't like I need any more friends or anything - I can barely maintain the ones I have. The few who know something's up are terrified, and I'm pretty sure everyone else is gonna find out eventually - I mean I can't hide this forever. I had this huge social network built up, both on and offlines, and there's no way I can maintain it these days. If I really thought I had a lot of time left to, y'know, be in the world, maybe I'd don some gloves with people, but the fact is, at this point, I honestly expect to be in a padded room at McLean howling at invisible demons in a month or so. Reality's disappeared - that's what dp is, and I figure it's just the beginning. I sometimes just wish I could calm down enough to enjoy whatever i have left.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Just wanted to comment on the original post, feel free to ignore me:
I can sort of understand the concept of soulbonding but I think it's taken a little far. I can become very emotionally "attached" to my most beloved fictional characters but I think the idea of having one "live" in my head is...(trying to find the right word. lol)...creepy, weird? I don't know. I just don't think I'd ever want to go there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Jonesky said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Jonesky said:
> ...


The internet is ?real?, you can effect people emotions just as well as being offline, if you don?t you?re being totally disrespectful towards that person. I don?t like to see my friend being put under pressure which courses them stress. Although I do understand in some respects because I?m some what rude on here? and because I do not see people?s faces and their reactions, it can be hard to respect people? so thank you for showing me how others might have felt in the past when I was rude.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> Just wanted to comment on the original post, feel free to ignore me:
> I can sort of understand the concept of soulbonding but I think it's taken a little far. I can become very emotionally "attached" to my most beloved fictional characters but I think the idea of having one "live" in my head is...(trying to find the right word. lol)...creepy, weird? I don't know. I just don't think I'd ever want to go there.


I think that's kind of a bad way for people to put it, though they do put it like that. They make it sound like the SB is there 24/7 doing a running commentary, and, for me, it's not like that at all. Don't get me wrong, I can hear Protagonist's voice if I want, but it takes an obscene amount of effort on my part - it's like trying to visualize a place you've never been to, but only read about. I know some people who claim to "soulbond," but what they really mean is that they hear constant "voices" with distinct personas that live in their head - I don't think that's the same thing, and actually sounds more like schizophrenia.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

That said, though - I wonder if people with more than one soulbond can have them have a conversation. Sounds like a great way to get tapped out though.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm not putting you down Jonesky, but to me it almost sounds akin to having an imaginary friend. But don't take what I say to heart because in order to fully understand something you must experience it, and I have not.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

The thing is there is a bit difference between saying "I don't think that point is true for the following reasons" and saying "you said xyz or some other bullshit".

When someone says the latter, it does feel like an insult.

Anyway, Em_Pup, I have to say that I don't think it matters if someone has written 1 post or a 1000. What matters is what they write and whether it is constructive or not.

Likewise, whether I am liked (which I didn't think I was in any case) or disliked, it shouldn't change his arguments. A debate is about delineating the truth from possibilities, not the popularity vote.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> I'm not putting you down Jonesky, but to me it almost sounds akin to having an imaginary friend. But don't take what I say to heart because in order to fully understand something you must experience it, and I have not.


It does sound a lot like that, but I believe that imagining something makes it real, in a sense, though not in the same sense as other things are real. There's nothing wrong with having imaginary friends. I mean, Edith Wharton had 'em.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Jonesky said:


> There's nothing wrong with having imaginary friends.


Nothing right about having them either.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> The thing is there is a bit difference between saying "I don't think that point is true for the following reasons" and saying "you said xyz or some other bullshit".
> 
> When someone says the latter, it does feel like an insult.


I didn't insult you. Not my problem if it feels like an insult. If I wanted to or felt the inclination to insult you, I would. It isn't my problem if you perceive something as an insult if it isn't meant as such. I'm with Penn and Teller - if I perceive an idea to be BS, I'll say so. And, yeah, I think your suggestion that philosophers are somehow anti-body/health is BS. (To be more specific, I think it's outdated - at one time, it was certainly true. I actually wrote a paper once on the part of Genealogy of Morals where Nietzsche talks about early philosophers being anti-health.) And, yeah, I did give reasons for why I didn't think your point was true - it's a vast generalization; a stereotype, and, in my experience, stereotypes are almost always false.

If the problem with using the phrase BS is that it alludes to swear words, then lemme know - I know some places will stand a little sailor talk, whereas others won't.



miss_starling said:


> Anyway, Em_Pup, I have to say that I don't think it matters if someone has written 1 post or a 1000. What matters is what they write and whether it is constructive or not.


Of course, it was completely, utterly constructive for you to respond to my very first, introductory post with all that about how philosophers are guilty of trying to "defy the body," when you hadn't even asked what sort of philosophy I studied... I mean, for all you knew, I could've been a materialist. It seemed a particularly bizarre greeting. When people come on here and mention that they make their living as waitresses, do you mention the bad service you get at your local Applebees?



miss_starling said:


> Likewise, whether I am liked (which I didn't think I was in any case) or disliked, it shouldn't change his arguments. A debate is about delineating the truth from possibilities, not the popularity vote.


In which case this discussion has gone nowhere, because you haven't defended your claim that philosophy is out of touch with "true health" or whatever. If you really want to know what sort of attitudes modern philosophers have towards the body, I suggest Thus Spake Zarasthustra - but it will surprise you, and might force you to get rid of some of those misconceptions about the discipline.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

> It all sounds like a recipe for disaster.
> Bad idea, you are playing with fire!
> 
> Cam


I totally agree with that quote.

Greg


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Jonesky said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing wrong with having imaginary friends.
> ...


You got a point? Oh, wait, nevermind... you don't. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

> You got a point? Oh, wait, nevermind... you don't.


* puts hand up * Ive got one


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> > You got a point? Oh, wait, nevermind... you don't.
> 
> 
> * puts hand up * Ive got one


Dang; that _is _pretty pointy you might say. not ROUND


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Jonesky said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Jonesky said:
> ...


*Waits*... *rubs chin*... If you "have" DR/DP... having "imaginary" friends will not help matters.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Jonesky,

I would like to say that I haven't defended my point on philosophy students yet because you haven't yet argued with me on it. You have just said that what I said was bullshit. How can I argue with that? A personal grunt of disapproval isn't arguable, it just is.

Anyway, I think I am going to leave this conversation now because we aren't getting anywhere. I have to say, it is typical. Someone who thinks that they know too much about a subject to take the point of view of a layperson seriously. I'll leave you to it.

Rozanne


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Anyway, Em_Pup, I have to say that I don't think it matters if someone has written 1 post or a 1000. What matters is what they write and whether it is constructive or not.


Why does it feel to me you've just flamed my ass?... lol how many of my posts are "constructive"... bout "none"


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> You have just said that what I said was bullshit. How can I argue with that?
> 
> Rozanne


You can't... he's just a poor loser.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> I would like to say that I haven't defended my point on philosophy students yet because you haven't yet argued with me on it. You have just said that what I said was bullshit. How can I argue with that? A personal grunt of disapproval isn't arguable, it just is.


Yeah I did. I didn't just say it was bullshit. I said it was a stereotype: an overly-broad generalization that serves no purpose. You never argued with that - you just accused me of stereotyping (even if I was, that's still a logical fallacy - ad hominem tu queque) Hell, a couple of posts up, I actually cited a few immensely popular works of philosophy that more or less refute your claims about the discipline. You're just dwelling on the fact that I alluded to a swear word.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> *Waits*... *rubs chin*... If you "have" DR/DP... having "imaginary" friends will not help matters.


I've had 'em for years - I'm not giving 'em up now just cause I got sick. How exactly is it supposed to make the DP worse, anyways? In my experience, it doesn't. I patently CAN'T do the Protagonist thing when I'm DP'ed anyways (can't focus enough), so the two don't really relate to eachother, at all. If anything, I think it helps me, because the amount of effort and visualization that go into it helps me to focus, but focus in a relaxed manner. This is different from the kind of focus I have to force myself to do in order to get through days when I'm out of it, but I personally think it is good practice for it. Some people do sudoku puzzles, but I'm probably too right-brained for that or something. If I can focus enough to keep up a meditation/visualization of a character I've created, I'm not DPing, and it definitely makes it easier to bring myself out of the DP. Though, this might just be because I find it relaxing. The jury's still out on whether or not the DP is anxiety-related.

Just because something's really, really out of the ordinary (which I admit soulbonding is) doesn't mean its pathological, and can't be helpful. A lot of people who have panic attacks or depression develop unique coping skills, and I know many people who self-harmed who went really "out there" to stop doing it, including one who covered her arms in intricate body art to stop herself from cutting. That's not "normal" by any stretch of the imagination, but it's still a healthy coping mechanism, and I personally think that the few moments these days when I ground myself enough to visualize and get a sense of this self-created "other" fill a similar role. It isn't something I expect people to understand, but I'd like to think that people won't be too judgemental about it. Believe me - there are a lot of worse things I could be doing, and hey, it works for me.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't mind if you use a swear word. If you for whatever read my archives, you will see that I have used them a lot, especially in the last month.

The inherent agression of swearing can be used to emphasise a state of mind and I think that is okay.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> I don't mind if you use a swear word. If you for whatever read my archives, you will see that I have used them a lot, especially in the last month.
> 
> The inherent agression of swearing can be used to emphasise a state of mind and I think that is okay.


 I wasn't being agressive - I was using the word in the same sense that Penn and Teller do - to communicate that I found your viewpoint to be patently ridiculous, from my perspective. The reason I just used the initials is because I think a lot of time the words lose their emphasis if they're used over and over, so I'm touchy about using them myself. I mean, a guy who says "f**k" every other word can't hope to get any emphasis out of it.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

My opinion on the proper use of philosophy, which is what I am really arguing about, was my own. I didn't read it anywhere. If anything it is merely based on a the religious belief that the way I think, speak and act should have a constructive purpose in the world.

I feel that you haven't asked me enough questions on the point I was trying to argue to be able to comment on it. You wrote it off as the result of stereotyped.

And I am sorry, but quoting a couple of books to argue against me is such a generalised approach. It's like a mathematician asking another about a line of logic and the other giving him some volumes of Einstein.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Jonesky said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > *Waits*... *rubs chin*... If you "have" DR/DP... having "imaginary" friends will not help matters.
> ...


Well please ask your "imaginary" friends to stop being stereo types. Oh? erm? you feel disconnected from people? Might be cos your talking to ?no body??... Oh they could relate, the protagonist ?might? be the ?trigger? of your dp, that could be the reason he fooks off while you?re DPed, because he has done his job. Yesh you?re focusing on something which ?isn?t? real? that?s really gonna help ya. 



> ?A lot of people who have panic attacks or depression develop unique coping skills?


Yeah they are called vicious circles.

You want rid of DR/DP? Well forsake ?The protagonist?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> I don't mind if you use a swear word. If you for whatever read my archives, you will see that I have used them a lot, especially in the last month.


That was pretty "judgemental" of him wasn't it? what you'd expect from a stereotype


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Well please ask your "imaginary" friends to stop being stereo types.



What's he a stereotype of? I personally think he's quite well-developed. I mean, it took years. A couple of times I cheated by giving him traits from other people's characters.



Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Oh? erm? you feel disconnected from people? Might be cos your talking to ?no body??...


I don't feel disconnected from "people;" I feel disconnected from the world.



Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Oh they could relate, the protagonist ?might? be the ?trigger? of your dp, that could be the reason he fooks off while you?re DPed, because he has done his job. Yesh you?re focusing on something which ?isn?t? real? that?s really gonna help ya.


He doesn't "fook off" when I'm DP'ed. When I'm DP'ed, I just can't muster the effort to give the character his due, so I don't bother trying to journal or write snippets about him, or visualize conversations. I'm sure there are a lot of people here who undertake creative tasks like painting or writing, or even roleplaying, and, if they're anything like me, they can't do these things while DP'ed. Doesn't mean that these things cause the DP. You say I'm focusing on something that is "not real," and that's bad and DP-making. Tell me, do you watch TV? TV isn't real, but it doesn't mean that getting into a good episode of Family Guy or Lost makes me DP'ed. I'm sure you also read fiction. If I were sitting down to read a good Tom Clancy novel to stave off the DP, or busying myself with Nancy Drew, would you also say I'm engaging in something unhealthy? The only difference in any of those is that they don't require near the amount of creative effort maintaining a self-created character does.

As for him secretly wanting me to be DPed or something, well, that's taking the concept a bit too far. I don't know everything about him. I came up with the foundations, and what follows from those, but that doesn't mean I know how he'd react to every situation. If someone asked me what he'd think of something, I couldn't just reply off the bat - I'd have to carefully look at all the aspects of him that I took so long to lay out. If someone asked me how he felt about abortion, I couldn't just say he's pro-choice because I myself am - I'd have to consider the history and foundations I gave him and say, well, given this, he'd feel that way. It's not the same as just making something up out of thin air. It's like writing, or roleplaying as, or even just discussing a TV character. Even if one knew everything about them, one wouldn't be able to easily guess how they'd react to anything, because there're a lot of factors to consider. Characters aren't their authors - they're independent entities, obviously not in the same way that you and I are, but they are (if they're well-developed).

Somehow, I have a feeling that if I could find an appropriate setting for the boy and actually get some of the longer stories about him down on paper, you wouldn't feel he's so "dangerous." Then you could just say, "She's a writer." The fact that I suck at developing settings doesn't make the creative process unhealthy. On a side note, I am in talks with a friend to give Protagonist a "home" in a very well-developed Western/Steampunk setting that he's spent years developing. It's ironic, because it's like he's soulbonded the setting - but he can't come up with any original characters, so it has to stay in his mind.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> My opinion on the proper use of philosophy, which is what I am really arguing about, was my own. I didn't read it anywhere. If anything it is merely based on a the religious belief that the way I think, speak and act should have a constructive purpose in the world.c
> We don't actually agree on the "proper use of philosophy," in case you didn't notice. I just disagree with your suggestion that it's chronically used improperly.
> 
> 
> ...


More specific: Nietzsche's Genealogy of Morals, pages 114-120, where he's talking about the ascetic ideal and how he intends to put a stop it it, all that jazz. (The ascetic ideal is the tendency of Rationalists/Platonists to privilage the unchanging world of the mind over the world of the physical, and Nietzsche's saying that while it was once a necessary feature of philosophy for its own self-preservation, it's a dangerous approach and is actually life-denying, since it denies the transient nature of the world we inhabit. Birth of a century's worth of thought, that.) Nietzsche's pretty much the Godfather of continental philosophy, so you'd find many people today who agree with him on this. This train of thought continues on through the high existentialists of the mid-twentieth century - you get folks like Sartre who aren't afraid to say that nothing is ever really the unchanging platonic ideal that earlier philosophers imagined. Nowadays, it's pretty much old hat - you got people like Derrida who more or less take the bankruptcy of the old mind-vs-body-and-mind-is-more-important thing for granted.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

> What's he a stereotype of? I personally think he's quite well-developed. I mean, it took years. A couple of times I cheated by giving him traits from other people's characters.


*Definition:* stereotype
a fixed idea that people have about what someone or something is like, especially an idea that is wrong:

Well ?some? people such as yourself have a ?fixed? idea that their "imaginary" friends are ?real?? but I?m sure you?ll twist my words some how? lol 



> I don't feel disconnected from "people;" I feel disconnected from the world.


Then you?re a lair, you don?t have DP? you have DR =P, I thought you were meant to be clever? 



> He doesn't "fook off" when I'm DP'ed. When I'm DP'ed, I just can't muster the effort to give the character his due, so I don't bother trying to journal or write snippets about him, or visualize conversations. I'm sure there are a lot of people here who undertake creative tasks like painting or writing, or even roleplaying, and, if they're anything like me, they can't do these things while DP'ed. Doesn't mean that these things cause the DP. You say I'm focusing on something that is "not real," and that's bad and DP-making. Tell me, do you watch TV? TV isn't real, but it doesn't mean that getting into a good episode of Family Guy or Lost makes me DP'ed. I'm sure you also read fiction. If I were sitting down to read a good Tom Clancy novel to stave off the DP, or busying myself with Nancy Drew, would you also say I'm engaging in something unhealthy? The only difference in any of those is that they don't require near the amount of creative effort maintaining a self-created character does.


So he fooks off because you can?t handle him any more, you must really hurt his feelings? =*(. Well I can do them while DP?ed? but wait you?re not DP?ed =O! you?re DR?ed. I do them but I lack some ?emotions?. TV isn?t real but your ?imaginary? guy is?... humm? TV is real, the news on the TV is real? it?s not fake? (well some of it is =P).

Ok? let me give it to ya? I?m bout to owned ya *nods*

*Definition:* real (NOT IMAGINARY) 
existing in fact; not imaginary:

I?m right you?re wrong? that was so easy!... *yawns*. 



> As for him secretly wanting me to be DPed or something, well, that's taking the concept a bit too far. I don't know everything about him. I came up with the foundations, and what follows from those, but that doesn't mean I know how he'd react to every situation. If someone asked me what he'd think of something, I couldn't just reply off the bat - I'd have to carefully look at all the aspects of him that I took so long to lay out. If someone asked me how he felt about abortion, I couldn't just say he's pro-choice because I myself am - I'd have to consider the history and foundations I gave him and say, well, given this, he'd feel that way. It's not the same as just making something up out of thin air. It's like writing, or roleplaying as, or even just discussing a TV character. Even if one knew everything about them, one wouldn't be able to easily guess how they'd react to anything, because there're a lot of factors to consider. Characters aren't their authors - they're independent entities, obviously not in the same way that you and I are, but they are (if they're well-developed).


I?m gonna hold back on something because I don?t wanna send you nuts. How can he be your friend if you ?control? what he is? he doesn?t have any independents? I wouldn?t class a control freak as a friend of mine.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> *Definition:* stereotype
> a fixed idea that people have about what someone or something is like, especially an idea that is wrong:
> 
> Well ?some? people such as yourself have a ?fixed? idea that their "imaginary" friends are ?real?? but I?m sure you?ll twist my words some how? lol


I think you and I are operating with two different definitions of reality. When I say he's "real," I mean he as a very well-developed entity exists. This does not mean he's a person like you or eye, or that I didn't create him. He's real in the same way that Stewie Griffin is real, but not real in the way that John Kerry is real. If I wrote a computer program to emulate a talking dog, that'd be real, but it wouldn't be real in the same way that a real dog would.



Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Then you?re a lair, you don?t have DP? you have DR =P, I thought you were meant to be clever?


The doctor said I "sounded DP." If she's wrong, it doesn't make me a liar. I probably know a lot less than you do about this weird disorder/symptom /whatever, but that sure as hell doesn't make me a liar. If DR is distinct from DP (a psych major told me they were basically synonyms,) I'd love to hear more about it, so that maybe I could point it out to the drs.



Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> So he fooks off because you can?t handle him any more, you must really hurt his feelings? =*(. Well I can do them while DP?ed? but wait you?re not DP?ed =O! you?re DR?ed. I do them but I lack some ?emotions?.



Dude, would you get over this thing with me mistaking DP for DR. Wow, this is pretty surreal - I'm on a support forum, and being called a liar because my dr missed a small distinction in my diagnosis... how supportive.

And yeah, actually. Sometimes I write whole scenes (though they lack a proper setting) where I explain to him about being DR/DP/whatfuckingever and why I couldn't write him. I showed one of them to a therapist once, and she said it was a good way of getting those things out on paper and expressing them.



Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> TV isn?t real but your ?imaginary? guy is?... humm? TV is real, the news on the TV is real? it?s not fake? (well some of it is =P).
> 
> Ok? let me give it to ya? I?m bout to owned ya *nods*





Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> *Definition:* real (NOT IMAGINARY)
> existing in fact; not imaginary:
> 
> I?m right you?re wrong? that was so easy!... *yawns*.


TV isn't real in the way you're using real (ok, maybe a small part of the news is...) That's why I said it isn't real. Thing is, to me, however, it IS real - Greg House and Ally McBeal and Vash the Stampede are real entities, though they're not the same kind of thing as you or me. Okay, to be honest, I haven't really watched many of those shows, so I can't say if the characters are three-dimensional enough to be considered real in this sense, but I'm sure some are. See what I said above about robot dogs.



> I?m gonna hold back on something because I don?t wanna send you nuts. How can he be your friend if you ?control? what he is? he doesn?t have any independents? I wouldn?t class a control freak as a friend of mine.


Dude, I created Protagonist. I made the decisions about his foundations. Doesn't mean I control the outcome of those foundations. If you create a character who was severely bitten by a dog at aged 9, and want him to be well-developed, you can't have him cuddling up with some ferocious rottweiler at aged 18. Friendship? Yeah, I'd say it's friendship. One of the hard things about not having a setting for him is that he doesn't have any proper friendships with other characters... but without interacting with someone, his character is not really expressed, so I have him interacting with me, and occasionally, my friends, and (very occasionally) soulbonded characters my friends have created and are willing to put effort into. To an extent, for him to exist, he has to have interpersonal relationships.

Can I just ask you something? I get the impression I might've linked the wrong site earlier. As I mentioned, I was having trouble finding a site to explain the concept correctly. Did that site leave you with the impression that I was hallucinating or something? Because I'm not.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

You know... this is really boring now.










My dyslexia is making me feel dizzy... i'll get back to you... )hugs of support(... Biting dogs tend to get put down.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Cute. Utterly, totally nonsequitar, but cute.

*shrugs* I'm a liar because I was (marginally) misdiagnosed? That's like saying I'm responsible for my staph infection becoming resistant because the doctors mis-prescribed antibiotics.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

BOTHER YA?!.... course not... go chill out... rematch later "dude"


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I understand what you mean about the whole "real" thing, Jonesky. When I read an Anne Rice novel, Lestat or Louis exist. They don't exist the same way a person or animal exists but they exist because if they didn't, you wouldn't be able to contemplate them. They just exist in writing or in thought. Your Protagonist exists inside your mind. The mere fact that you are able to think about him is evidence that he is indeed real in the sense that he exists as an idea.
Hope that jumble of words made sense  .

And Darren, it seems to me that you are being uncharacteristically hostile :? . I'm not agreeing or disagreeing with you but this is a support forum and attacking Jonesky isn't nice.

And Jonesky, if you want some clarification on the differences between DP and DR just click "Home" on the navigation bar. It will take you to the site's front page where there is an good explanation of the two. Hope that helps!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> And Darren, it seems to me that you are being uncharacteristically hostile :? . I'm not agreeing or disagreeing with you but this is a support forum and attacking Jonesky isn't nice.


Jonesky attacking another member is supportive as well?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't think anybody attacking anyone is nice. It just doesn't seem like you. You're normally so nice and funny!
It also seemed like you were merely attacking her because her and starling were debating.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> I understand what you mean about the whole "real" thing, Jonesky. When I read an Anne Rice novel, Lestat or Louis exist. They don't exist the same way a person or animal exists but they exist because if they didn't, you wouldn't be able to contemplate them. They just exist in writing or in thought. Your Protagonist exists inside your mind. The mere fact that you are able to think about him is evidence that he is indeed real in the sense that he exists as an idea.
> Hope that jumble of words made sense  .


It seems to me that everyone wants to say that either the physical world is more important than ideas, or (sometimes worse) ideas are more important than the physical. I think thats all wrong and that they can be equally important.



invisible.ink said:


> And Jonesky, if you want some clarification on the differences between DP and DR just click "Home" on the navigation bar. It will take you to the site's front page where there is an good explanation of the two. Hope that helps!


Looking at it, it sounds like I might've experienced both the first time it hit, but what I'm experiencing every day seems more or less to be derealization. Everything looks strange. The only thing is, I look weird when I look in the mirror - does that count as DP? Also, even if I don't FEEL disconnected from people, I still have trouble interacting with anyone when I get like this... someone will be all, "Listen to this..." and all I'll be able to focus on is how, well, unreal the whole situation seems, so I feel distracted. I *still* can't believe someone would accuse me of lying simply because I was given the wrong diagnosis... the dr actually had to comb through some books to figure out what it was called. I get the impression that this isn't something she commonly sees.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> I don't think anybody attacking anyone is nice. It just doesn't seem like you. You're normally so nice and funny!
> It also seemed like you were merely attacking her because her and starling were debating.


Well, we were *trying* to debate, but she freaked out because I used the word bullshit, and I just get too pissed whenever anyone insults my chosen field of study - it's a habit gleaned from having to argue with guidance counselors over the years.

So, this chap's normally nice and funny? Does he usually make those veiled threats about wanting to put people down? If he's nice, I'd like to see it. So far, I've been treated like crap at this forum, but really only by this "Darren" character, so I'm gonna give it another chance and hope that the Starlings and Inks outnumber the guys like that.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Most doctors haven't heard of either. I'm mostly DR as well and I usually get DP'ed when my anxiety peaks. There is a fine line between the two, really, so sometimes it's hard for me to tell. I also experience something called desomatization, which is a "loss" of physical feeling or numbess, that is purely psychological.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

And I agree: Ideas are equally important to the physical world.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> I don't think anybody attacking anyone is nice. It just doesn't seem like you. You're normally so nice and funny!
> It also seemed like you were merely attacking her because her and starling were debating.


I don't randomly change my avatars


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think anybody attacking anyone is nice. It just doesn't seem like you. You're normally so nice and funny!
> ...


 :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Jonesky said:


> So, this chap's normally nice and funny? Does he usually make those veiled threats about wanting to put people down? If he's nice, I'd like to see it. So far, I've been treated like crap at this forum, but really only by this "Darren" character, so I'm gonna give it another chance and hope that the Starlings and Inks outnumber the guys like that.


I don't normally get triggered, have you any idea what it is like to be chonic and triggered... Well if you go to a forum lacking respect, you may taste your own meds. You think you're so "high" up... looking down on me... I gave all I had and became confused... but of course i'm "only" making up excuses now. You now have me under your finger... well done.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Why can't everyone just get along?  lol


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I don't normally get triggered, have you any idea what it is like to be chonic and triggered... Well if you go to a forum lacking respect, you may taste your own meds.


No, I'm not chronic, sorry if I can't empathize, but if that is your situation, you have my sympathy - I'm constantly afraid of it myself. Is there something here that I should know about? Were you attacking me because I triggered something? If so, I'm really sorry, but realize there's no way I could've known. As far as going to a forum that lacks respect, well, why would anyone do that? This forum doesn't lack respect - you did a few minutes ago, but it isn't enough to drive me away. If you call me a liar or a dog again, it might be.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> Why can't everyone just get along?  lol


Because this is a support forum?

Seriously, it just occurred to me that everyone in a support forum for depersonalization/derealization is prolly under some degree of stress from putting up with it. So it would make sense for people to be in bad moods, maybe. Its an idea.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't know exactly what Darren means but I'm chronic and when I get irritated my DR gets worse. That's just me though.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Jonesky said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't everyone just get along?  lol
> ...


Well, yeah...it's stressful but this site helps me relieve some of my stress. That's the point, I thought.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

No

If you go to a forum and you are lacking respect? respect to ?settle? in? you may get the same uncomfortable response you give the member/s given back to you? You remind me of myself? to where I can see how other people truly see me? I?m a hypocrite. Hummm. Self pity, how tasteful... if I attacked any one... it was the person in the mirror.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Jonesky said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't everyone just get along?  lol
> ...


Was you being supportive yourself?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> I don't know exactly what Darren means but I'm chronic and when I get irritated my DR gets worse. That's just me though.


You've had DR/DP all your life?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

No one ever takes me serious... I was not born with a silver spoon in my mouth... the only time I feel listened too is when I?m shouting.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

You know what they say about arguing on the internet...

I'm very similar to invisible.ink on this one - when I watch a show, play a game or read a book the characters and the world literally come alive inside of me. In a sense this process is like dissociation because the real me dissolves and I feel totally connected and absorbed in the imaginary world that's been created. That's not to say this is bad, on the contrary it is quite enjoyable.

My interest was piqued when the linked website mentioned Neon Genesis Evangelion, because that is one of the shows that totally absorbed me and still gives me shivers down my spine when I watch it.

Shinji from NGE is a character that really struck a chord within me. I've had very vivid dreams with imagery from NGE. I don't think I've ever Soulbonded, as in taken away a character and made them real (well, perhaps for a little while in sexual fantasies :lol: ) but I can see how its possible.

For me I think that characters, when they strike a chord in me like that, energise and bring to life certain parts of my own energy, which then resonate with the character. Experiencing the world is like looking in a mirror - it reflects yourself back to you so that you can better understand yourself. That's what this process sounds like to me.

On another note (i.e. the mind over matter thing), my belief is that matter = energy = consciousness. i.e. There is no difference - matter is only energy condensed to a slow vibration. Furthermore there is no difference between our imagination and the world, since matter and energy are synonymous. More to the point, we all create the world with our imagination already (that is we create real life and the real world) so creating imaginary characters in our own minds is an equivalent process 

However I do think that these soulbonds are facets of the self. Everything is, really. That's not to say they don't serve a beneficial function, because they do. Just that ultimately they can be broken down and reintegrated like any other energy.

Thanks for the post Jonesky, it was interesting.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know exactly what Darren means but I'm chronic and when I get irritated my DR gets worse. That's just me though.
> ...


I've had the disorder all my life, but I've only become chronic (as in non-relenting DP/DR) over the past month and a half.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

HAHAHA! Sorry, just a little comic relief.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Neon Genesis Evangelion made me ill... made me question myself... "Am i real?"... *shakes head*...


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Neon Genesis Evangelion made me ill... made me question myself... "Am i real?"... *shakes head*...


Why?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I didn't freak over the use of the word BS, you have your ears shut. I think that's half the problem.

Keep talking to yourself Jonesky.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

There's a part in it where the main char is asked whether he's real or not... he couldn't answer... guess none of us can... when you assume the world is in your mind... you can only assume it's "imaginary"... this thread has totally DR/DPed the fook outta me... and i couldn't fight it... and when i did i got burnt some more... either way i lost.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

My head hurts. :?


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Was you being supportive yourself?


If I'd had any ideas for stuff that would help, I know I would've offered it, and still would. I took offense to what Starling said because I came here to find some answers, and instead had someone pontificating (i dunno if that's the right word) about the supposed shortcomings of my field of study. It just seemed bizarre.

i'm not to the point where I can offer constructive advice on handling this - I can barely handle it myself. Right now I'm three hours away from letting down one of my favorite teachers, and there's nothing I can do about it. I'm sure as hell not gonna tell him that no, I couldn't make the deadline because I spent most of break sleep deprived aside from the hours I was hooked up to that stupid machine in the hospital - and when he notices I didn't make it, I dunno what I'm going to do. I've never, ever missed a deadline before.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> And Darren, it seems to me that you are being uncharacteristically hostile :? .


9:05AM... I made him feel comfortable to write in the forum, and then people judged him for not making sense... I will always protect the under dog, even if it leads to my own down fall... No one protected me when I was weak... and that ripped my soul into pieces... I won't allow to happen to any one else if I can help it.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> I didn't freak over the use of the word BS, you have your ears shut. I think that's half the problem.
> 
> Keep talking to yourself Jonesky.


I tried to make nice to you, tried to find a common ground, but I guess that's not a possibility. Kudus on that joke about my talking to myself - "WOW HOW FUCKING FUNNY! LYKE, HEHE THE STUPID RETARD WHO MAKES UP STORIES IS, LYKE, TALKING TO HERSELF" - is that what you meant to say? C'mon, go all out! I can take it. Pity you're not actually here... you could spit on me or something... that'd bring back some real great memories, but hey, it's cool, because I deserve every fucking thing I get, right?


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > And Darren, it seems to me that you are being uncharacteristically hostile :? .
> ...


...wait a minute...

What? Is this implying what I think it is? I really hope not...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

If you think Miss_Starling is pontificate? seems you have something in common, because I saw you being pontificate as well? I saw Miss_Starling airing her own opinion because she wants to be ?free? and not locked down like the rest of us. We all have different opinions and we all want our opinions to be respected? If you disagree? that?s fine but if you start coming up with ammo to remove the other person?s opinion? that hurts? and all three of us have been doing that? we?re insecure about them.. that?s why it hurts.

You think in black and white? I do myself.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

I really liked Eva back in the day. Now a bunch of the episodes just put me in tears. This one time I was watching it, every time Rei was on screen, I would just start crying.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Jonesky said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > invisible.ink said:
> ...


Humm... supportive... *nods*...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Jonesky said:


> I really liked Eva back in the day. Now a bunch of the episodes just put me in tears. This one time I was watching it, every time Rei was on screen, I would just start crying.


Rei turned out to be a clone... a reusable clone... "Dummy plug"...


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> If you think Miss_Starling is pontificate? seems you have something in common, because I saw you being pontificate as well?



You say it like its a bad thing to pontificate. I'm not really even sure what that word means now... its like ruminate, but from a different root.



Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I saw Miss_Starling airing her own opinion because she wants to be ?free? and not locked down like the rest of us. We all have different opinions and we all want our opinions to be respected? If you disagree? that?s fine but if you start coming up with ammo to remove the other person?s opinion? that hurts? and all three of us have been doing that? we?re insecure about them.. that?s why it hurts.


How was I trying to "remove" the opinion? I argued with her. It's something people do. I don't think Miss Starling's opinion was destroyed by me if she truly held it. There's no harm in arguing in and of itself.



Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> You think in black and white? I do myself.


I dunno man, for about three minutes once, everything was green. I still get the green sometime, in flashes -it's creepy.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Humm... supportive... *nods*...


How is it not supportive for me to hope that the person I'm talking to isn't as sick as they might possibly be? (and you can't blame me for double-taking - I do every time I run into this, which has been surprisingly often. its an idea i'm stil lgetting comfortable with)

I ask because I don't know, and it'd be pretty uncouth of me to make that big of an assumption without at least sorta asking.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Rei turned out to be a clone... a reusable clone... "Dummy plug"...


That's why it's so sad. She doesn't bother me quite as much as the scene where Gendo activates the dummy plug system, though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Jonesky said:


> You say it like its a bad thing to pontificate.





> pontificate *DISAPPROVING*
> to speak or write and give your opinion about something as if you *knew everything about it* and as if *only your opinion was correct*


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Jonesky said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Rei turned out to be a clone... a reusable clone... "Dummy plug"...
> ...


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow, man, sorry I'm not as AMAZINGLY INTELLIGENT and QUICK as you are on days when I've gone without sleep for two nights - maybe I should've bought that little quote thingy. If you need help coming up with insults to throw at me, I've got a bunch of them I could just give ya, some real classics.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

are you taking the mickey?

you didn't know what it meant, so I quoted it for you... why do i bother?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

You're a really nice person you are... the only one which has made my other side come out.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> are you taking the mickey?
> 
> you didn't know what it meant, so I quoted it for you... why do i bother?


Because you want to insult me but are failing miserably.
What was with the wallpaper thing, anyways? Rei made me cry while watching a few episodes, on a very specific day, last month. Don't think you can trigger me or cause me pain by splashing some pretty anime picture around - I'm way over that. LIS, if you wanna hurt me, I can tell you how.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Why add insult to injury? I?m feeling better now thank you.

Humm I didn?t think about that, I forgot you said it triggered you to cry, hard to believe? Well say hello to dyslexia and being tired as fook. I wouldn?t get anything outta hurting you, I stand only to keep the faith in what I believe in.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

You wanna know why this happened? 9:05am triggered me by mistake because I remembered my past... and i assumed you were "male"... which i can "quote" myself on if you wish for that... so I was hard on you because I thought you were being disrespectful to a woman as in "bullying" her. Care for that quote?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> You have just said that what I said was bullshit. How can I argue with that?
> 
> Rozanne


You can't... *he's* just a poor loser.

Most of the time I don't read people's name... I don't read and link them with sound, I remember how people's names "looks"... so I didn't "read" Jone... which of course is a female's name (in the UK)... although you could still be male...


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> You wanna know why this happened? 9:05am triggered me by mistake because I remembered my past... and i assumed you were "male"... which i can "quote" myself on if you wish for that... so I was hard on you because I thought you were being disrespectful to a woman as in "bullying" her. Care for that quote?


Everyone ALWAYS thinks i'm male - I have no clue why.

In any case, lets call this whole thing off. I'd still like to talk to you if possible. You got under my skin, and I'd like to find out why. I think we have a bit of common ground, y'know? I'm actually kind of glad this happened... so, um, can we talk?

God, reading over this thread is so surreal. Half the time *I* think I sound male - near the middle, and then the stuff near the end, it's almost like reading someone else's incoherent blog (on BOTH ends.)


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

My names not even Jonesky. My last name is Jones, and one of my friends who is Jewish call me Jonesky cause it sounds Jewish and they say I act like a Jewish mother or something...


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Oddly I assumed you were Male too, wierd :?

Jonesky it sounds like you've had a few hard days recently. You mentioned being hooked up to a machine in hospital? In my opinion that's a damn good excuse to miss a deadline for University and I think your lecturer will understand.

I absolutely loved NGE. It has everything I like - hot women, psychological mind-fucks, spirituality and of course massive robots belting the shit out of each other 8)

The symbolism, metaphors and sheer depth of the story still amazes me to this day. Its also been one of the catalysts for my own personal thought and growth (and mind-fucking  ) over the years.

Equal parts sad, terrifying and amazingly inspiring 

If you haven't seen the movies I'd highly reccomend them. That is, if you don't mind having your mind torn asunder, thoroughly scrubbed and jammed back into your head with the consistency of soup  Even now I have to prepare myself to watch them and every time I am literally in tears at how beautiful the story is. Btw it ties up all the remaining questions about Rei, but I don't want to say how in case I spoil it for you.

Still, I'd like to here more about the original topic if you have anything to add


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Edit, not quote >_<


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

CEC, trust me - It was for diagnostic purposes, and I seriously doubt anyone would see it as a "good reason" for anything.

In other news, Em's mentioning of names made me realize that it was probably a bad idea to use JK as my handle here because I use it on my art stuff and in case people google it, I don't want them seeing very much of this clusterf**K if possible. It isn't my policy to delete/edit my posts most of the times on forums, but I'ma take a page out of MT's book at do it this time. I'm sure this'll be more proof to most of you that I'm alternately a) batshit insane and b) lying about it, but hey, can't please 'em all. Offer to talk still stands.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Why don't you just change your user name?

3098


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Why don't you just change your user name?
> 
> 3098


Wait, what ? You can DO that? Holy crap.

Still Starling deleted a lot of her posts so I will delete some of mine if it is customary/polite whatever.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> Still Starling deleted a lot of her posts so I will delete some of mine if it is customary/polite whatever


I wouldn't say it was customary, although there does seem to be a bit of editing, or more deleting going on lately  
I guess you have your reasons.

3098


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

^^^^^Sorry, I couldn't resist editing :lol:

3098


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

DSG said:


> Everyone ALWAYS thinks i'm male - I have no clue why.
> 
> In any case, lets call this whole thing off. I'd still like to talk to you if possible. You got under my skin, and I'd like to find out why. I think we have a bit of common ground, y'know? I'm actually kind of glad this happened... so, um, can we talk?
> 
> God, reading over this thread is so surreal. Half the time *I* think I sound male - near the middle, and then the stuff near the end, it's almost like reading someone else's incoherent blog (on BOTH ends.)


You?re so hard (Which is good), I haven?t come across any female like you before, it?s as if you?re so proud of your believes you will never allow them to be questioned, It?s quite refreshing in some respects but I?m not going to fight with you again if I can help it? you totally took all my energy away? lol

Yes, that?s a good move? I?m awake and refreshed now, I can be ?some what? an adult now. You totally got under my skin as well, I?ve not been so stress like that for quite a while? Yeah, I agree I think we clashed because we have something in common? well you?ve open my eyes up to how much of a pratt I was when I came here, I was just totally rude and the members here didn?t deserve that, you?ve allowed me to empathize ?emotionally? with members here? so yes I?m kinda glad it happened as well.

I think it?s due to how strong you hold your beliefs? but I don?t know, and I don?t want to judge you again?

You sure gave me a run for my money? lol

I?m not going to edit any of my posts, I need them for myself to learn and avoid making this mistake again, and I want others to see how much of a twot I can become?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

*CECIL*: Hiya, you wouldn?t have happened to come across another anime like NGE have you? All the other animes with robots seem to be quite ?kiddy?? I like how serious NGE is. At the moment I?m watching ?s-Cry-ed? (I?m on eps 22) which is ?quite? serious but nothing like NGE? The last one I watched was ?Wolfs Rain? this one was great? but again, not the same emotions you get from NGE.

Cheers.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Can you post a link to NGE for me Darren, After having read about it I am curious to watch it.
Thanks

3098


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Of course mate:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neon_Genesis_Evangelion < Spoilers, if you plan on watching it, please don?t view this link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angel_(Neon_Genesis_Evangelion) < A list of the ?Angels? aka enemies? again it?s a mayor spoiler.

http://www.animewallpapers.com/wallpapers/evangelion < A selection of pictures, this is a great site? one of my all time favourites? I don?t think it will spoil the anime by viewing these pictures.

And if you wanted to ?download? it; Neon Genesis Evangelion (1995) - All 26 Episodes (Remastered) + Movies @ 8.49 GB, 81 Seeders so there?s a good chance you?d get a good download speed. You don?t have to download the ?whole? thing, you can use Azureus and choose which eps you want to download first, so you could download 1-3 and see if you like it. If you want more info on how to ?download? please PM me.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Doesn't matter, I have found it.
Carry on 

3098


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Seems the other two urls didn't wanna play, please copy and paste them into your address panel


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> Of course mate:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neon_Genesis_Evangelion < Spoilers, if you plan on watching it, please don?t view this link.
> 
> ...


Thanks Darren,
All I found was bits and pieces on youtube.

3098


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Youtube just doesn't give you the "taste" of it... it gives you "an" idea... but that's all =)


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't know if it's really anything like NGE, but I really liked FLCL (Furi Coori or however it's pronounced.) It's mostly comedic, but the absurdity is there, which is cool. The soundtrack is also unlike anything that I've ever heard in an anime before.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Ahhh! Fooly Cooly... yesh me has got that! =P... it's so fooked up and funny! :lol:


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Nope, never come across anything quite like NGE. But I haven't actively looked either 

NGE started airing on Australian television when I was about Shinji's age, so you can see how it would have an effect on me straight away.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

CECIL said:


> Nope, never come across anything quite like NGE. But I haven't actively looked either
> 
> NGE started airing on Australian television when I was about Shinji's age, so you can see how it would have an effect on me straight away.



So you were around 14 years old?... heh. I was around 15-16 when i first saw it on a tape =P.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear DS or whatever you call yourself now.

This thread has had a bad effect on me. I can assure that from the very start I was trying to engage with you in a positive way. I got high on my horse...I seem to be doing that a lot lately and it isn't a good trait, it's a massive flaw.

But I do want to say to you that you aren't beyond fault and you need to learn how to take a criticism. I didn't see where you argued with me. When I say "argue" I mean logically thought through debate.

I'm not a philosophy student but I think I am philosophical enough to engage in philosophical debate - should I have some sort of lisence? - so don't put me down just because you are registered as a "Philosophy Major" as they call it.

You have been a hypocrit. When you say I have stereotypes you don't provide any clear evidence of that. And the way that you don't ask me to develop my point, don't make any attempt to understand it, then quote a few beefy references...that isn't philosophical debate.

You need to come down off of your chariot too because when you call yourself a "Philosophy Major" it is in fact you who is asking people to have a stereotype of you. First and foremost, you are a person, and you philosophise, that is a more accurate assessment. What goes on in a person's head isn't always measured by externals. A truely gifted philosopher has a mind of their own and only reads to develop their own thought, not as a sustitute for their own thoughts.

Another thing is that I was entirely under the impression that you were male and that is why I argued with you. I know it sounds strange, but I wouldn't argue so viciously with a female usually (apart from Invisible but she knows about that :? ). It is strange because _I am a woman_...it is as though I put myself in another box. A cat, feline but a bit nasty.

So seems we just have a lot in common. A lot....

I have a soulbond, he wasn't intended to be that to me, but that is what he became, an imaginary friend who I sort of internalised.

I wanted to develop myself by learning from his example. In the end, I've learned that wherever there is good there is bad. The good attritubes have a flip side.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> But I do want to say to you that you aren't beyond fault and you need to learn how to take a criticism. I didn't see where you argued with me. When I say "argue" I mean logically thought through debate.


Well, I don't think anything writtten over the past few days was terribly coherent, but I did try to come up with some citations, though I think they got lost in the shuffle. If you want to know more about the prevailing modern continental philosophical approach to the mind/body (idea/physical) distinction or lack thereof I really do highly recommend Genealogy of Morals - it's a glowing work and I think you would be very pleased with Nietzsche's approach to things, particularly his discussion of the ascetic ideal, which is basically the attitude you are arguing against that was very prevalent in classic times as well as during the "Enlightenment."



miss_starling said:


> I'm not a philosophy student but I think I am philosophical enough to engage in philosophical debate - should I have some sort of lisence? - so don't put me down just because you are registered as a "Philosophy Major" as they call it.


I never once said you couldn't debate philosophy because you weren't trained in it. I debate politics all the time but would never take a course in it. I wasn't even really trying to argue against your philosophy on the body/mind - I agree with it. I was just saying that you seemed to have the wrong idea about philosophy majors, and that, because I was one, I understood that your conception of them was mistaken. This isn't me saying that you haven't the "credentials" or whatever to argue with me - this is me saying that I'm qualified to talk about what philosophy folks are like and tend to personally believe because I am one.



miss_starling said:


> You have been a hypocrit. When you say I have stereotypes you don't provide any clear evidence of that. And the way that you don't ask me to develop my point, don't make any attempt to understand it, then quote a few beefy references...that isn't philosophical debate.


First off, none of this was ever meant to be a "philosophical debate." I'm not trying to argue philosophy with you. I'm arguing that you have the wrong idea about what philosophy majors generally believe, and that when someone has the wrong idea about a group of people, it can be called a stereotype. Seriously - the references aren't that beefy, and they really will show you how modern philosophy rejects the "ascetic ideal," which is in reality the very thing you were arguing against. If you want I could type some parts of it up - they're really good. I mean, seriously. I'm arguing that you're wrong in thinking that most philosophy majors disagree with you. It's as simple as that. I actually agree with what you have to say about the mind and body.



miss_starling said:


> You need to come down off of your chariot too because when you call yourself a "Philosophy Major" it is in fact you who is asking people to have a stereotype of you. First and foremost, you are a person, and you philosophise, that is a more accurate assessment.


No, I'm not asking you to have any particular view of me. All I've been asking you to do is to reconsider your assertion that many or most philosophy-types privilage ideas over physical reality and therefore don't have a good grasp on what health actually means. That was true for a good thousand years or so, but in the 20th century, it isn't the case.



miss_starling said:


> What goes on in a person's head isn't always measured by externals. A truely gifted philosopher has a mind of their own and only reads to develop their own thought, not as a sustitute for their own thoughts.


...don't tell me that now you're accusing me of merely stealing other people's ideas. I understand that we're both upset and on the defensive, but we really haven't even been talking about ideas. All I've been trying to say is that you seem to have the wrong impression of my discipline in its current form, and that you'd be pleasantly surprised by the approach most modern philosophers and studiers of philosophy take towards the body. I mean, it ain't Plato any more. Thank God for that.



miss_starling said:


> Another thing is that I was entirely under the impression that you were male and that is why I argued with you. I know it sounds strange, but I wouldn't argue so viciously with a female usually (apart from Invisible but she knows about that :? ). It is strange because _I am a woman_...it is as though I put myself in another box. A cat, feline but a bit nasty.


Dude, this is STILL giving me WTFness. Why does everyone always think I'm a boy? I work in information technology to pay for school, and I had to e-mail back and forth with the Japanese department. They kept calling me "-san" rather than "-chan," and didn't stop even when they met me and saw that I was a girl. I don't particularly look like a boy, so its kinda weird. I dressed in drag once, but I definitely identify as wholly female. I just don't know why I'm not perceived that way by anyone.

This is all kind of ironic because I feel like I shot myself in the foot in terms of academics last week. I had a paper to write on Ernesto Laclau, and I started on it, but then I got all weird and ended up being dragged in for the stupid EEG and by the time I woke up after sleeping off the sleep-dep the deadline was passed... the prof told me not to think about it for a few days, but I still feel like crap about it.


----------



## DSG (Feb 21, 2007)

Everyone keeps mentioning the moody existential anime... c'mon, lets lighten things up a bit:









Meh... I'ma go knit a ranch house.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Time out ladies!... Find some peace of mind  :wink: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

DSG said:


> Dude, this is STILL giving me WTFness. .


Well, err, don't call me dude please. I'm a woman and quite posh at that.

That word....I use it now and again if I am trying to make a point about having respect for a man's quolloquial edge (sp.)> But between girls, I don't thing it's the done thing.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Not to say I live and die by stereotypes or anything, but dude really isn't me :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

No sh*t   :lol:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

My peace is wrecked by the outragious beauty of the covergirl. Where are the green smilies when you need them? I'm jealous and I want to cry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

huh?... :? she's alright but not my cuppa tea... and that's due to not "knowing" her... she might be the type who would only put my down all the time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

If you can't have a laugh with a woman... there's no connection there... that's the deal with me any how.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

<3 Tottoro.
And yeah we did manage to get very off topic :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah... c'mon guy; the topic was about *Edited*... so lets talk again about it some more =P


----------

